# Fall TV Guru Guide



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

The Fall TV guru guide is up. The shows currently listed don't seem to be all season premiers. More will be added soon, I guess.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

It would be nice if they could add the promos for all the upcoming shows.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

All at once. Yes.


----------



## slycon (May 27, 2005)

I just opted in to get the fall guide after getting an email from tivo. Very disappointing as there are only 10 or so shows listed. What gives?


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry for my ignorance but where is the guide ?Is it something you request?How do you do it?


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

ukerin said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but where is the guide ?Is it something you request?How do you do it?


Find Programs --> KidZone Recommendations & Guru Guides --> TV and Movies

The 2007 Fall TV Guru Guide is at the bottom of the list.

Not available on Series 1 or DirecTV TiVo. (There might one or two others because I'm not 100% familiar with what's currently available on every model.)


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

I wish that they'd break out _new shows only_ into a separate guide. I already know whether or not I like returning shows and either have a season pass or don't. I want to use the Guru Guide to sample new shows only.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

minckster said:


> I wish that they'd break out _new shows only_ into a separate guide. I already know whether or not I like returning shows and either have a season pass or don't. I want to use the Guru Guide to sample new shows only.


maybe this can help a bit?

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=6&genre=&studio=


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Here is another list with descriptions. http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=newshows


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the links guys, now if only there a way to turn those lists into Auto-Record WishLists!


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

minckster said:


> I wish that they'd break out _new shows only_ into a separate guide. I already know whether or not I like returning shows and either have a season pass or don't. I want to use the Guru Guide to sample new shows only.


I agree they should separate new shows from the old.

If they did, I would auto-record both lists, as a workaround for the occasional glitch where last season's SP doesn't pick up the new season premiere. That doesn't happen often, but when it does, it's very annoying.


----------



## icatar (Apr 10, 2003)

They should also provide a guide with the HD versions of the shows for those of us that just bought Tivo HD!


----------

